

How to fix URL-shorteners - Titanous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/19/howToFixUrlshorteners.html

======
tokenadult
"3. Twitter could and should obviate the need for URL-shorteners. Yes I know
SMS messages are limited to 160 chars. So shorten the URLs at the SMS gateway
and leave them long for communication over pathways that are not so limited.
Any engineer could see this obvious solution."

Yep. Why should Twitter's implementation over SMS compromise the user
experience of users not using SMS?

